# Can Softwares Can Increase Internet Speed



## neerajvohra (Feb 11, 2005)

I heard this that some softwares can increase the speed of Internet
Is this right
for ex like naviscope,its for speeding the speed of internet using some tricks like blocking ads and all.,so I want to know should i go for it!!!!
What U think????


----------



## svk (Feb 11, 2005)

Personally i dontt blive in such softwares. i have used them earlier but aint useful.


----------



## prasathvishnu (Feb 11, 2005)

-You will see a good increase in speed in browsing, when u use good tool like TweakMaster

Find a very good Internet Speed Tweak Guide here for dialup users.
*www.techsupportalert.com/faster-modems.htm

-But, as far as download speed, there is hardly little improvement.
Download Managers are the best in that.


----------



## imprince (Feb 11, 2005)

i think software can't do somthing with BANDWIDTH ,, it can only do somthing with some tem file .....


----------



## sunnydiv (Feb 11, 2005)

try artera trail, u will be blown off

i downloaded 5 mb text page in 3 seconds

if that isnt speed on a 64kbps connection, then i dont know what is


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 11, 2005)

Now what has got the poll to do with the topic at discussion here? :roll:

Anyway, the softwares that are supposed to increase speed may be good for slow and new surfers. I mean for those who open only one window/tab at a time. If you are already a seasoned surfer, you will surely open other links in the background while you are reading a page. So you are already doing what the software will eventually do for you i.e. assume which link you will follow and start downloading that page in the background so that it seems faster when you actually click on that link. In my opinion, such softwares are somewhat useless.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 11, 2005)

is ther any relation between the topic n the discussion???   

well i don believe in those swares anyway.. mayb they work a little in Dial up..


----------



## cheetah (Feb 11, 2005)

I don,t think these softwares can do something.Anyways the firefox tweaks may work.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Feb 11, 2005)

sunnydiv said:
			
		

> try artera trail, u will be blown off
> 
> i downloaded 5 mb text page in 3 seconds
> 
> if that isnt speed on a 64kbps connection, then i dont know what is



does it help in downloads too?


----------



## djmykey (Feb 11, 2005)

Me too depends upon firefox tweaks I dont want any softwares coz my phone line craps then. Dap works blazing fast for my dl but then webpages conk off.


----------



## daj123 (Feb 11, 2005)

i tried it. it really improved my browsing speed but downloading is at the same speed


----------



## djmykey (Feb 11, 2005)

Agreed Indyan it will work for 1 machine but I'm on a network so nothing for me.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 11, 2005)

if a modem supports 115 kbps.... how can u expect a software will make that hardware to go over that?? this softwares just actlslike a firewall & blokcs some scrap program to access internet, tweaks ur system a bit and provides that save bandwidth to IE or DAP or what ever u run....


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 12, 2005)

Download managers do speed up download speeds at times through segmented downloading. Here's something I found from the GetRight help



> If there are several servers where a file can be downloaded, GetRight can segment the file and download different pieces from different servers at the same time.  For some Internet connections, this can dramatically improve the speed of the file download.  For example: if your modem can transfer at 6.0k per second, and there are 6 servers for downloading the file, but they each will only send data at 1.0k per second, GetRight can download from all 6 at the same time.  So, instead of getting just 1.0k per second, it could get the full 6.0k per second your modem will allow--six times the speed without Segmented downloading.  Segmented downloading is most useful if there is one file you really want to get as fast as possible.
> 
> To help spread around the server usage, and keep from "annoying" some server administrators, GetRight will not use the same server for downloading more than three segments of the same file.  If you do not have alternates for a file, you may do three segments to the same server.  If you have alternate addresses (mirrors) for a file for GetRight will allow up to ten segments total (so at least 3 mirrors to do all ten).  The file must also be at least 100k in size for Segmented downloading to be available.
> .........
> ...


----------



## cheetah (Feb 12, 2005)

I don,t think that softwares like Modem Booster and Network twekaers will be of any use for dialup users like me.

But i totally agree that compression can work.I am downloading Ontrack on my Dialup connection.Hope it will work cool.



			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> Firstly,yes
> 
> 1.Onspeed.The best by far.Gave me 500% boost in surfing(only surfing).Technologu used:- All your data is transferred throug it's super fast servers where is is compressed and sent.THe soft recieves it at your end and sends it to your browser.
> End result,text files compressed to 1/10th it's size and images to 1/4th or 1/5th depending upon your settings
> ...


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 12, 2005)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Also using fast browsers like opera helps(opera is going to include slipstream web accelerator soon).



   u cant stop urself frm praising opera!!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 12, 2005)

> GetRight can segment the file and download different pieces from different servers at the same time


why getright?? what about good old DAP..... what wrong with DAP


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 13, 2005)

Guys..fightin for DAP...GetRight...

My personal fav DL manager gotta b DLExpert... heard of it... it's small(770kb)..free... & it does a great job...

Other's gotta b FlashGet, Free Download Manager, Internet Download Manager

To increase net speeds.. i use broadband *www.divinedivinity.net/smilies/lol.gif

On dialup I did self-adjustment of modem options.. registry changes or whatever help i got frm the net...

But there is always a Modem Booster, Tweakmaster, Accel SpeedTec, FastCache or even Ativa Pro Net Meter to help...

HAPPY SURFIN....


----------



## goobimama (Feb 13, 2005)

just use firefox and feel the speed increase like...like...a fast......thing.

--------------
*www.rollaword.com/firefoxsig.jpg


----------



## prasathvishnu (Feb 13, 2005)

OnSPeed is blazing
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
I m using dialup. Really Superb
I never expected this much speed in my dialup.
By decreasing image quality, u can get ur pages loaded just like that.
Thank U So much to all. Escpecially to 'Indyan' for pointing out OnSpeed.

-Vishnu-


----------



## neerajvohra (Feb 13, 2005)

have u tried MASS DOWNLOADER!!!!
Works fine while downloading


----------



## godisreallygreat (Feb 13, 2005)

i agree


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 14, 2005)

For surfing, use Mozilla Firefox, why? because it is faster.
For downloading, use Leechget, why? because it is faster.
Remember to install the Adblock extension for Mozilla Firefox and download the latest block list. I'll post mine here if you really want it. 
Yeah, softwares can make internet faster. For example, adblock blocks all the banner ads on a website preventing you from downloading the swfs and gifs which you would not require. This does the work.


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 14, 2005)

*Hey common!!*



			
				saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> if a modem supports 115 kbps.... how can u expect a software will make that hardware to go over that?? this softwares just actlslike a firewall & blokcs some scrap program to access internet, tweaks ur system a bit and provides that save bandwidth to IE or DAP or what ever u run....



Hey yeah, it takes a lot of time to understand. If your modem supports 115 kbps and even if you are not able to increase the connection speed with the help of programs like 'TZ Connection Booster', still you can increase your surfing and downloading speeds with 3rd party softwares. Compare Mozilla Firefox and IE for example and see whats the major difference, yeah the speed.
If you add an addon called Adblock to Mozilla FF, you will increase your surfing speed by avoiding a banner ads.
Try OnSpeed which downloads the data you want to their sites, compreses it, then it fetches it to your computer and with the same 115 you can see pages faster, download faster and do a lot more.  
There you see the difference and thats how you can expect a software to give you better performance.


----------



## parthbarot (Feb 15, 2005)

*OnSpedd + NaviScope + Opera 7.23*

i thnk this is the best.....
onspeed increases ur browsing speed man grt..

i m browsing at minimum 7 to 9 KB/s in opera 7.23.... & upto 21 KB/s...
FF is bogus..i tried it man

naviscope i m not sure but "Onspeed" is jst grt..

thx man who has found this first on this post.....

so try opera 7.23 .its better than 7.54...
regards..


----------



## Gaurav (Feb 16, 2005)

I use TweakMASTER and you won't believe that this software really increases your intenet speed all you can do is to trust this software just once. I am sure you will definitely become one of its fans like me.


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 19, 2005)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Glad to be able to help.
> But now get ready for the sad part.That would work only for 7 days unless u pay (and note..*their is no other wau out*).
> 
> goobimama for you
> ...


There is a way to use onspeed unlimited without paying, google finds it all. It is illegal however and not recommended.[/b]


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 19, 2005)

OnSpeed

This is the best internet accelerator. This program works not because it optimizes your internet 

settings (like TZ internet Booster does), nor it boosts your modem (like modem booster claims to 

do). It works by the following process:

>>Registers you after installation.

>>Whenever you connect to the internet, it connects to a server via your registered username and 

password.

>>When you type in an address in the address bar of IE, it sends the request to the server which 

downloads the same page.

>>The server downloads the data and compresses it and then sends it to your computer. The images 

and macromedia flash files are also compressed, hence decreasing their quality and increasing the 

speed. However if you have configured to download original pictures instead of compressed ones, 

it does so letting you have the original pictures but only data is compressed. Until you are 

browsing a photo gallery, you may choose to compress the pictures to the fullest. You can control 

picture quality and hence speed by right clicking the icon on the task bar and choosing settings. 

Move the slider to required position to adjust. Remember that picture quality is inversely 

proportional to speed.

>>Then, the onspeed client ruuning on your computer downloads the data at normal speed at which 

any other download managers and browsers would do. The speed of internet connection seems to be 

faster due to compression.

>>It then decompresses the compressed data and then sends it to your browser, giving you a 

broadband experience.

>>It has a major drawback though, it only supports Intrnet Explorer and does not support other 

browsers. And it does not accelerate your downloads. However, you can give much bandwidth to your 

download manager and surf at full speed, even if windows update is running and download manager 

is downloading files, using this program.

>>After seven day trial is over, you must buy the program, however you can always search for 

alternative way which is illegal and highly discouraged.


----------



## AlienTech (Feb 21, 2005)

If you have a modem to modem connection, that would be the fastest connection since the modems have built in compression. But these days most of your INTERNET use would be like surfing in which case modem compression would be useless since the data is not compressed until it reaches your ISP, But it would still be faster than say an ISDN line. My modem connection is much faster than my 64K cable connection for browsing and such. Also the latency for a modem is much less making it also responsive much more.

But there are new web servers which does compress this data before it sends it out. If You connect to such a server, your browsing will be much faster. 

Those programs that downloads the data for you and then compresses it and sends it you would be the next best thing. It would work with more sites as well. But also your fastest speed would depend on how good a connection you have with onspeed and such. Using an ad-blocker definitely has a big effect on speed. Those gif's take up more space than the entire web page.

Things like DNS caching also saves a little time. 

Turning off all graphics/Sound would make your browsing as fast as being on BroadBand


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 22, 2005)

Indyan said:
			
		

> And secondly if u had given a valid email address u shud hav got a mail saying that ur trial account has been created.
> *Use it for 7 days.Then tell me if onspeed if working after that.*


hey i'm using OnSpeed for 10 days. If you don't trust me than thats not my problem. Even if you do, i can't help you with cracks or any illegal ways here. Help yourself out. And if you think something is not gonna be cracked, think again. *If it runs, it can be cracked.*[/b]


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 23, 2005)

And thanks for the suggestion. I'll never post twice in a row again.


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 4, 2005)

yeah


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 4, 2005)

SO what??


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 4, 2005)

sunnydiv said:
			
		

> try artera trail, u will be blown off
> 
> i downloaded 5 mb text page in 3 seconds


WHAT!!!  ...Are u using cadle or sumtin like dat....y(sigh!)y dont such miracles happen to me??


----------



## godsownman (Mar 4, 2005)

I have tried so many softwares and have not found a single one that works


----------



## cheetah (Mar 4, 2005)

Hehe.
Funnydiv suits him rather than sunny div.


			
				amanwannalearn said:
			
		

> sunnydiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Charley (Mar 4, 2005)

dont trust them , its only a gimmick.... I've used hell lots of them & never did i get any speed variation


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2005)

havent tried the one u said , but the others r just real gimmicks & dont wrk .....


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2005)

whts the change in speed u get i.e. how much diff ???


----------



## Charley (Mar 6, 2005)

Dude do u have link for onspeed ........


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 8, 2005)

ya but u have to create new account every 7 days ok?

i tried "sare raste"... but i cant find way to use it forever...

so plz anyone has a "WAY" to use onspeed "forever"
then plz PM me the "WAY"

if i no then i do...

regards...


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 8, 2005)

godsownman said:
			
		

> I have tried so many softwares and have not found a single one that works


That means you haven't tried OnSpeed.
*www.12free.co.uk/free-onspeed-download.htm

However, the program is  a 7 day trial.......................................


----------



## pirates1323 (Mar 13, 2005)

hello every...

A fine day I sarted my.... comp.... clicked the broadband and loged in and just got to this site forums section.... site opens very fast. I downloaded the onspeed metioned by my someone here and wht I saw on my dap tht it was giving 31 KB/SEC in my 48 KBPS internet connection, but someone has said if you loged out and again loged in u will not get the same speed and this happens rarely, but I loaged out 5 times and was getting the same speed......
I fastely downloaded

 Swat 4
 Direct x 9 summer update .(in 2 and a half hrs)
 America's Army: Special Forces (Firefight)


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 13, 2005)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> hello every...
> 
> A fine day I sarted my.... comp.... clicked the broadband and loged in and just got to this site forums section.... site opens very fast. I downloaded the onspeed metioned by my someone here and wht I saw on my dap tht it was giving 31 KB/SEC in my 48 KBPS internet connection, but someone has said if you loged out and again loged in u will not get the same speed and this happens rarely, but I loaged out 5 times and was getting the same speed......
> I fastely downloaded
> ...



Hey what are u gonna do after 7 days of fun??????????? Gonna buy it............ Or use it for free for unlimited time like meh?


----------



## thegame_rulez (Mar 14, 2005)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> hello every...
> 
> A fine day I sarted my.... comp.... clicked the broadband and loged in and just got to this site forums section.... site opens very fast. I downloaded the onspeed metioned by my someone here and wht I saw on my dap tht it was giving 31 KB/SEC in my 48 KBPS internet connection, but someone has said if you loged out and again loged in u will not get the same speed and this happens rarely, but I loaged out 5 times and was getting the same speed......
> I fastely downloaded
> ...


hey..
i heard onspeed doesnt increase downlaod speeds...  ..now is this just a coinicidence or what??


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 14, 2005)

hey Indyan ur onspeed trial period is not over yet?????


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 18, 2005)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> hey Indyan ur onspeed trial period is not over yet?????


LOL. Sorry to say but he and I are using a pirated full version of OnSpeed ..........................


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 18, 2005)

.... wow...... i cudn't even guess....!!!!!
just pass along the trick to capture the rabbit,nd i'll take care of my lovely pet!!!!


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 21, 2005)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Damn.
> You let the rabbit out of the hat


Which rabbit?? The white one??.......................
*www.geocities.com/cyberdony2k/on.gif


----------



## rollcage (Mar 22, 2005)

Does onspeed like software effective on gprs,
since i am using AirTel GPRS, i get speed of 4-5kbps on downloading
will it improve.


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 22, 2005)

rollcage said:
			
		

> Does onspeed like software effective on gprs,
> since i am using AirTel GPRS, i get speed of 4-5kbps on downloading
> will it improve.


I don't know. Try it out. It is made for a PC though..............


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 25, 2005)

Unfortunate for us all ppl................
OnSpeed Trial Service is over. They no longer provide OnSpeed Trial. Thats sick........................
Any more internet accelerators????????????????????????


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah man propel is good enough.............
I have four days of OnSpeed though...............


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Well i am in support of saurav cheeta and i could call my self a DAP fan

pepole say that dap has spyware but actually it dosn't has spyware
it has adware
visit www.speedbit.com and see what they give off showing "100% spyware free"


@indyan
how to use onspeed ?
does downlaoding it and running the software will do  ?
or will i have to go online and register there ?
please mention the full details

well the compression techniques sounds well which might increse the speed 
but  will only beleive when i will use the softie

BTW @neerajvohra there is no relation betwen the topic and the discusion
see in future if you dont do such mistakes 



> Dap works blazing fast for my dl but then webpages conk off.


 
why dont u use DAP's feature of "LOW bandwidth usage" "cooperative bandwidth usage"

just specify how much bandwidth you want to use
you can limit it for getting more speedy


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 12, 2005)

DAP some time causes file corrupt.were as in getright it is not found.Prevousiy i got some file corrupt in downloading huge size fil (1.5 g.b)result in file corrupt.Wereas i have downloaded the same with getright it come good and no file corrupt.with these the latest edition of getright has many good features than DAP.

check out;www.getright.com

latest  one is getright 6.0


And i dont think softwares will help to increase the speed.they just sucks the money.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 12, 2005)

Please refrain from bumping up such old topics.

Thread locked.


----------

